
Why C Arrays Start at Zero: I Don't Know - nkurz
http://embedded.fm/blog/2016/2/9/why-c-arrays-start-at-zero
======
jepler
eventually, the text loaded. the meat of the article is a link to
[http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2013/10/22/citation-
needed/](http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2013/10/22/citation-needed/) and the
point of the article is that most of us know a just-so story about why C
indexing is the way it is; the true story might not even be written down.

Unfortunately, I don't think the underlying story at tive.org is shedding much
light on the subject. For instance, it implies a rather doubtful analogy
between multiuser systems and malloc(). Its other main assertion, that the
interpretation of v!i as doing zero-based indexing helped _compile time_
rather than _runtime_ efficiency is essentially unsupported. And I still don't
understand what any of this had to do with the program for yacht handicapping.

~~~
stray
Actually, the meat of the article is that people too seldom admit when they
don't truly know the answer to a question.

------
jepler
sadly, site has already melted.

